# Being gay in Cyprus



## solal (Jul 3, 2009)

Being offered an interesting position, I am seriously considering relocating to Cyprus. As a gay male from Northern Europe, I'm used to being open about my sexuality in private and professional life. I was wondering to which extend that might become an issue in Cyprus. 

Having worked in both the corporate and public sector, I do not feel the need to emphasize it publicly, neither do I mind being discrete about it, but I would mind completely going back into 'the closet' and having to lie or hide this aspect of my being at most occasions.

Can anyone advise me about the way this is regarded in contemporary Cypriot society? I'm well traveled, speak several foreign languages and am quite familiar with the differences between the Northern and Southern European cultures as a regular visitor to France, Spain, and Greece, but I have never lived there before. I would appreciate it if anyone could share their experience with me. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

solal said:


> Being offered an interesting position, I am seriously considering relocating to Cyprus. As a gay male from Northern Europe, I'm used to being open about my sexuality in private and professional life. I was wondering to which extend that might become an issue in Cyprus.
> 
> The Gay scene in most areas of Cyprus is virtually non-existant and indeed until relatively recently it was still ipossible to recieve a 3-5 year jail term for even 'attempting to commit' homosexual acts and it was only the accession to the EU that various draconian laws were repealed or moderated to bring Cyprus in line with European cultural norms regarding sexuality (Cypriot society is relatively mysogynist, xenophobic and homophobic - largely as a result of the powerful influence of the Orthodox Church on family life).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotspot (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi
I've taken a holiday apartment for this Summer while I weigh up the options. I'm a single gay male and also like Malta. Where will I be better accepted - or should I forget both!?
Hotspot


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Take a look at this site below if you haven't already. I came across it recently. I wouldn't forget it if Cyprus is the place you want to be. As a newcomer, I found it easy to spot gay bars - they are not hidden and people I pass by with know and never comment negatively. 

My wife had quite a few openly gay friends when she was in school 15 years ago who got by fine although they hid it from their Cypriot families. We also know a couple of gay British couples who are living and working quite happily among the expat community. 

Gay Cyprus


----------



## solal (Jul 3, 2009)

Cleo and Kimonas,
Thanks for your comments. Very helpful. It seems as if it is ok, as long as you're not too open about it. I will plan a visit to Cyprus soon and I'm looking forward to getting to know the island.
Thanks again!


----------

